# Texas Board of Education receives proposal to change term slavery to "involuntary relocation"



## Nothereed (Jul 3, 2022)

https://thehill.com/homenews/state-...posal-to-call-slavery-involuntary-relocation/
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...ard-education-slavery-involuntary-relocation/
it was strike down thankfully. But the fact that it was proposed, to change it into a softer term is disgusting. And why was it changed like this? Maybe it's because Republicans, don't want history to be taught critically. Maybe because teaching history critically, may teach people people to look at history and race critically, or in other words, giving the means for people to figure out CRT themselves. Because teachers don't teach it, we get inklings of it through history, but never directly told or stated. (CRT is not taught until collage) Maybe it's because talking heads like tucker Carlson, keep saying that CRT, is making people hate their country. And so now, to curb that, the same ideology is now trying to change what is taught in history and how it's presented. Changing the absolute horror that is slavery, and trying to make it look more palatable, is inexcusable.


----------



## KitChan (Jul 4, 2022)

"It's not slavery, it's involuntary mechanics" - tExAs


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2022)

"Not-entirely-consensual work vacation."


----------



## mrdude (Jul 4, 2022)

I wonder why you weren't raging when schools were indoctrinating kids with critical race theory, openly being racist against white people and pointless gender studies?

Slavery was/is bad - has been around for thousands of years, was not invented or started in the west, it is still rife in many parts of Africa and Asia and other places in the world. Maybe schools should be teaching how North African's were roaming the seas for hundreds of years around the coasts of Europe and enslaving entire villages as well as ship crews. You never hear of this in schools as it doesn't seem to fit the narrative some want to push.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbary_pirates#:~:text=The Barbary pirates, or Barbary,in reference to the Berbers.


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2022)

"Mandatory occupational therapy."


----------



## regnad (Jul 4, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I wonder why you weren't raging when schools were indoctrinating kids with critical race theory, openly being racist against white people and pointless gender studies?
> 
> Slavery was/is bad - has been around for thousands of years, was not invented or started in the west, it is still rife in many parts of Africa and Asia and other places in the world. Maybe schools should be teaching how North African's were roaming the seas for hundreds of years around the coasts of Europe and enslaving entire villages as well as ship crews. You never hear of this in schools as it doesn't seem to fit the narrative some want to push.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbary_pirates#:~:text=The Barbary pirates, or Barbary,in reference to the Berbers.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 4, 2022)

"Unpaid work for unregistered immigrants"


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2022)

"Agricultural internship."


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 4, 2022)

"Those were hard days for blue-collar labor, everyone got shafted"


----------



## Creamu (Jul 5, 2022)

This is a decent proposal. The initial and perhaps most egregious crime was uprooting those people, and there is not enough focus on this. Also the people who owned the slaveships don't get flag for this at all, which brings the whole discourse into question.


----------



## CarlosBrown (Jul 8, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> it was strike down thankfully. But the fact that it was proposed, to change it into a softer term is disgusting. And why was it changed like this? Maybe it's because Republicans, don't want history to be taught critically. Maybe because teaching history critically, may teach people people to look at history and race critically, or in other words, giving the means for people to figure out CRT themselves. Because teachers don't teach it, we get inklings of it through history, but never directly told or stated. (CRT is not taught until collage) Maybe it's because talking heads like tucker Carlson, keep saying that CRT, is making people hate their country.
> And so now, to curb that, the same ideology is now trying to change what is taught in history and how it's presented.
> Changing the absolute horror that is slavery, and trying to make it look more palatable, is inexcusable.
> 
> ...


It is very strange.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 9, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Also the people who owned the slaveships don't get flag for this at all, which brings the whole discourse into question.



An interesting point and this type of discussion is usually shut down PDQ. Not just those who owned the ships, but those who profited in any way from slave labor. The plantation owners in the American south were engaged in some dastardly and inhumane farming, but they were really big fish in little ponds whose wealth and profits didn't compare to the big whigs who ran cotton as an industry. The cotton picked in Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi, etc. was baled up was then put on boats, transported to NYC, and brokered by Yankees for sale to England. It was mega-business, and it supplied a large (majority?) portion of the cotton that fed the linen mills in England that kickstarted the industrial revolution. Everyone who made money off that economy was complicit. England may have 'abolished slavery' before the USA, but they were happy to buy slave-labor raw product, and in Egypt and India where cotton was also being grown on large scale, the indigenous workers there might as well have been slaves throughout the 19th century. It wasn't until more tech came along ... the cotton gin, farm engines, trains, and more efficient ways of packing cotton for transport and storage prior to use, that the amount of human labor needed to maintain production of clothing for basically the entire 19th century world began to decrease. All that while, 100 years give or take of early industrialization, who was _really_ getting rich off slave labor?


----------



## Rena_to84 (Jul 9, 2022)

This reeks of Saul Alinskyan deception. If you don't know what that crap is, go research it.


----------



## Rena_to84 (Jul 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> https://thehill.com/homenews/state-...posal-to-call-slavery-involuntary-relocation/
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...ard-education-slavery-involuntary-relocation/
> it was strike down thankfully. But the fact that it was proposed, to change it into a softer term is disgusting. And why was it changed like this? Maybe it's because Republicans, don't want history to be taught critically. Maybe because teaching history critically, may teach people people to look at history and race critically, or in other words, giving the means for people to figure out CRT themselves. Because teachers don't teach it, we get inklings of it through history, but never directly told or stated. (CRT is not taught until collage) Maybe it's because talking heads like tucker Carlson, keep saying that CRT, is making people hate their country. And so now, to curb that, the same ideology is now trying to change what is taught in history and how it's presented. Changing the absolute horror that is slavery, and trying to make it look more palatable, is inexcusable.


This is the most stupid comment I've read in my life.

The KKK was a violent arm of the Demonrats party.
Abe Licoln is the FOUNDER of the Republican party.
Woodrow Wilson congratulated D.W. Griffith for his "masterpiece" pro-slavery propaganda in 1915.

Get your facts together, please.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 9, 2022)

regnad said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypocrisy


----------



## DCarnage (Jul 9, 2022)

Semantics to appease the ultra triggered.


----------



## pustal (Jul 9, 2022)

Veho said:


> "Not-entirely-consensual work vacation."


They are putting 'sensual' back in 'non-consensual'.

Here's another to sell it better for the kids: "the 0 unemployment system".


----------



## CMDreamer (Jul 9, 2022)

Work Time Fun! What's next?

Disguising the truth won't help hiding it.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 9, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> An interesting point and this type of discussion is usually shut down PDQ. Not just those who owned the ships, but those who profited in any way from slave labor. The plantation owners in the American south were engaged in some dastardly and inhumane farming, but they were really big fish in little ponds whose wealth and profits didn't compare to the big whigs who ran cotton as an industry. The cotton picked in Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi, etc. was baled up was then put on boats, transported to NYC, and brokered by Yankees for sale to England. It was mega-business, and it supplied a large (majority?) portion of the cotton that fed the linen mills in England that kickstarted the industrial revolution. Everyone who made money off that economy was complicit. England may have 'abolished slavery' before the USA, but they were happy to buy slave-labor raw product, and in Egypt and India where cotton was also being grown on large scale, the indigenous workers there might as well have been slaves throughout the 19th century. It wasn't until more tech came along ... the cotton gin, farm engines, trains, and more efficient ways of packing cotton for transport and storage prior to use, that the amount of human labor needed to maintain production of clothing for basically the entire 19th century world began to decrease. All that while, 100 years give or take of early industrialization, who was _really_ getting rich off slave labor?


Well the dots connect as soon as you see the big 'makers', what kinds of people they truely are. Bottom line is, when merchants run your country/empire it is all going to sh** and everyone will suffer eventually until natural order is restored.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 9, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Also the people who owned the slaveships don't get flag for this at all


Ummm that's part of you know. Slavery? It's taught in general broad terms of the events but every part of it is condemned. So i'm not sure where your coming from. A lot the focus is put onto the slaves working conditions and how they were bare minimum commonly abused and treated like complete shit. And at worst slaves straight up being murdered. But slaveships are mentioned, and by affiliation, complicit.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Ummm that's part of you know. Slavery? It's taught in general broad terms of the events but every part of it is condemned.


It is taught that the slaveships were owned by (ah it was a misunderstanding)? That's news to me.


Nothereed said:


> So i'm not sure where your coming from. A lot the focus is put onto the slaves working conditions and how they were bare minimum commonly abused and treated like complete shit. And at worst slaves straight up being murdered. But slaveships are mentioned, and by affiliation, complicit.


Okay. They should tell you who owned the slaveships, did a large chunk of the things you described and tell you why these people don't get flag for it, in fact why they are not even mentioned at all in this.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 9, 2022)

"Every day on the plantation was actually a pizza party."


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 9, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Okay. They should tell you who owned the slaveships


Giving how often Republicans like to keep cutting school budgets, combined with history beingextremely long. Telling who owned the slaveships and focusing on them instead of focusing on the atrocities would not get the message across as well. Schools have a time limit.


Creamu said:


> in fact why they are not even mentioned at all in this.


Really? I Just told you they were mentioned. And that they were complicit with what was going on. Complicit also meaning that some of them owned  slaves themselves or obviously supported slave ownership/slavery. It's taught. I mean how the fuck do they get to that continent? Portals?


Point being your having a odd a fixation on this one aspect.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Giving how often Republicans like to keep cutting school budgets, combined with history beingextremely long. Telling who owned the slaveships and focusing on them instead of focusing on the atrocities would not get the message across as well. Schools have a time limit.


How convinient.


Nothereed said:


> Really? I Just told you they were mentioned. And that they were complicit with what was going on. Complicit also meaning that some of them owned  slaves themselves or obviously supported slave ownership/slavery. It's taught. I mean how the fuck do they get to that continent? Portals?


All the slaveships were owned by them. This whole thing started with them. They practice human trafficing even today.


----------



## XDel (Jul 9, 2022)

The problem is that they are trying to push Critical Theory and Critical Race Theory into school, rather than good old fashioned Critical Thinking like they used to once upon a time.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 9, 2022)

Creamu said:


> This whole thing started with them.


Slavery wasn't unique to the US. Britian was doing it at the time. So it didn't start with them?. And who is them? You can't just vaugly say them. Since you could be implying the slave owners. Or some other  faction


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 9, 2022)

Creamu said:


> How convinient


Dude... Are you trying to imply that focusing on the atrocities is LESS important than slaveship owners names?


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 9, 2022)

XDel said:


> The problem is that they are trying to push Critical Theory and Critical Race Theory into school


Here we go again... sigh

First off no. Nobody in the education system teaches critical race theory until collage and a specific class.
People how ever can naturally come across it. Because it establishes that there is a system of relations between current circumstances and back when slavery was happening that can still be racist.
For example, black people couldn't own a home back then. If you know anything about how capitalism works. There's generational wealth involved. So when the slaves got freed, they started at 0. While white people, since they already had several generations. Didn't start at 0. This meant that white people could stock up more money easily since we have a "use money to get money" system. 
 Secondly, racism didn't stop after slavery. Because there was still laws and attempts to prevent a black man from getting a decent job, or a decent home. Through red lining. The fact that credit cards actually started as targeting them. Since the lack of generational wealth meant they would be in debt for longer. And would pay more interest on that. They didn't have family members to fall back onto since they were just as struggling.  
That's what CRT essentially is. It adknowlages that there is systematic racism. Because on a basic explanation. Capitalism operates on time. People of color were forcefully delayed in the 100 meter run. And now they're expected to catch up to their white peers who are already at 40 meters in.

Second littearrly your idealogy critized critical  thinking 6 years ago. Because I was in school back then, and I was for a brief time a  Republican. In that year I remember stupidly critizing critical thinking as a woke Leftist thing. When really critical thinking is just thinking deeper about the topic.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Slavery wasn't unique to the US. Britian was doing it at the time. So it didn't start with them?


Yes they were ruled by merchants as well.


Nothereed said:


> And who is them?


The merchants.


Nothereed said:


> You can't just vaugly say them.


Yes, they are the people of Vulcan.



Nothereed said:


> Dude... Are you trying to imply that focusing on the atrocities is LESS important than slaveship owners names?


Uprooting them is the most evil of all. You can recover from very horrible things, but uprooting is permanent.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 9, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Uprooting them is the most evil of all. You can recover from very horrible things, but uprooting is permanent.


That's not what you said. You said slaveship names were more important than the atrocities. It's a damn long list. But part of that list is seperstion from their families and loved ones. Part of it is them littearrly starving on the slaveships. It's included.



Creamu said:


> The merchants.


Actually you know what? This is a interesting answer. So let me ask, why did the merchants do the thing they did? What benefit did they get from doing this?(it's pretty obivious but I have a point to make)


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 9, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Yes, they are the people of Vulcan.


Your going to have to explain what that is. Primarily because i'm getting a religious search result back.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> That's not what you said. You said slaveship names were more important than the atrocities.


Slaveship owners names. Yes they are responsible for uprooting these poor people.


Nothereed said:


> Actually you know what? This is a interesting answer.


Thanks. This is an interesting thread as well.


Nothereed said:


> So let me ask, why did the merchants do the thing they did? What benefit did they get from doing this?


They rule by a divide and conquer strategy (as every effective warlord does), they are cynically using people of color for their means. They are also using them for other purposes, but lets keep it simple.


Nothereed said:


> Your going to have to explain what that is. Primarily because i'm getting a religious search result back.


Yes these people are religious. To understand them it is important to understand their deeper spiritual motivation. Saturn is the god of seasons/cycles, Vulcan of fire he is the architect, Mercury of merchants and thiefs and bacchus of wine, chaos and democracy. It is nothing that could be explained in short, but there is a thread in the movies section where I locate these elements (excluding bacchus) in the Matrix movie (1999), which is a esoterical piece of art.


----------



## XDel (Jul 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Here we go again... sigh
> 
> First off no. Nobody in the education system teaches critical race theory until collage and a specific class.
> People how ever can naturally come across it. Because it establishes that there is a system of relations between current circumstances and back when slavery was happening that can still be racist.
> ...


I'll save us both a lot of time. See that video I posted above, set aside some time to watch, absorb it, challenge it, what ever, just take it in. It's not like it's going to brain wash you or anything, what's it going to hurt?

As for me, I have studied both sides of history, and I say this not to boast, but I already know what you are going to type before you type it. I used to be a "lefty" "marxist" "liberal" "anarchist" my self.


----------



## omgcat (Jul 9, 2022)

Rena_to84 said:


> This is the most stupid comment I've read in my life.
> 
> The KKK was a violent arm of the Demonrats party.
> Abe Licoln is the FOUNDER of the Republican party.
> ...


since the "Democrats" made the civil war monuments, why are the republicans mad about us taking them down? did the name realignment not happen? can you differentiate between the dixiecrats and the rest of the democratic platform? why are we trying to hide our brutal past and actions? are we going to be like the Japanese who hide the _Rape_ of Nanjing from their textbooks?

please do twist the facts to paint a narrative bud.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> They rule by a divide and conquer strategy (as every effective warlord does), they are cynically using people of color for their means. They are also using them for other purposes, but lets keep it simple.


Occam's Razer is telling me this isn't the most simple answer.
Here's why:
Human being don't inheirtly treat other human beings like shit. That is a taught thing/action to treat each other like crap. Simply proven by how we interact with  strangers, via not trying to be rude or offensive and relatively kind. Which then begs the question who taught it.
The answer is capitalism. Think about it.
Ultra profits with extremely low costs? 
Sounds familiar to  something. Something about a pay  disparity? Something about wanting to remove the minum wage and being anti unionization? Sounds like bazo's and musks of the world to me.
And that answer is the simplest. It was for money. Some person realized it was profitable. So one of the worst atrocities in human history was done as a result. So you could say, that racism and capitalism are more linked than one would think.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 10, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Occam's Razer is telling me this isn't the most simple answer.
> Here's why:
> Human being don't inheirtly treat other human beings like shit.


What if your people developes an evolutionary strategy that allows them to view others as non-humans, as livestock in fact, by ritalistic selfdeception.


Nothereed said:


> That is a taught thing. Which then begs the question who taught it.
> The answer is capitalism.


Capitalism is a recent invention, this much older.


Nothereed said:


> Think about it.
> Ultra profits with extremely low costs? Sounds familiar to  something. Something about a pay  disparity? Something about wanting to remove the minum wage and being anti unionization? Sounds like bazo's and musk to me.
> And that answer is the simplest. It was for money.


No this is not a simple answer at all, money is a complex abstraction. What is more simple is evolutionary intrest.


Nothereed said:


> Some person realized it was profitable. So one of the worst atrocities in human history was done as a result. So you could say, that racism and capitalism are more linked than one would think.


Being driven by materialism is not sufficient to take power. Materialistic actors are weak, exploitable and have no integrety to remain over many generations. Only actors that have higher spirits can realize projects of such a scale.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 10, 2022)

XDel said:


> I'll save us both a lot of time. See that video I posted above, set aside some time to watch, absorb it, challenge it, what ever, just take it in. It's not like it's going to brain wash you or anything, what's it going to hurt?
> 
> As for me, I have studied both sides of history, and I say this not to boast, but I already know what you are going to type before you type it. I used to be a "lefty" "marxist" "liberal" "anarchist" my self.







I'd rather not. Why? I question his rhetoric.
_Sowell assessed President George W. Bush as "a mixed bag" but "an honorable man_

George bush and Obama should be prosecuted as war criminals for the countless drone strikes. There is no honor in bombing countless lives out of existence.

Then we have this statement which is factually just incorrect.

"During interviews in 2019, Sowell defended Trump against charges of racism"
Trump has been racist, on the campaign trail in 2016 I staunchly remember him calling Mexican's rapists and criminals, along with more of the dog whistle "illegals"
And the reason I know this, is because
A. Formerly a Republican back in 2016
B. Had a Mexican Friend, which heavily helped me combat my own racism, due to the conflict of interests between a political idealogy, and me supporting them. (this conflict also helped me see through the trans fear mongering bs)
C. My mother used the same exact rhetoric. Followed by "they are out to take your job. and social security benefits" Even though my logic was telling me that didn't make sense. 4 years later, I managed to make my mother less racist. And realized that my logic wasn't off, but missing the key issue. Which was companies maliciously getting people over illegally, so they could then use that to suppress their wage and increase their own profits.

Then We have his statement of Biden. I hate Biden. But I know he's more like milk toast trash, than a nuclear bomb to go off like Trump. Since at this point, Trump is blatently a facist. You have cult of the leader, you have ultra nationalism, statements saying "we'll make X great again" and a lot of statements stating that X took away from Y. Even when it's provably false. Along with blurring the lines between fact and fiction. So I call into question his rhetoric and legitimacy on the topic. History isn't written by one person.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 10, 2022)

oh would you look at that, democrats trying to soften the idea of slavery, i wonder why, its almost as though they want to teach a generation that this is an ok idea so they can " involuntarily relocate" anyone they dont like.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> What if your people developes an evolutionary strategy that allows them to view others as non-humans, as livestock in fact, by ritalistic selfdeception.


That's unrealistic:
Humans are a social species, unless drastic change occur. There will never be a "evolutionary stragety" that makes them view others as none human. The only strategy that makes it possible is through rhetoric and getting society to agree with that rhetoric and dehumanizing them.


Creamu said:


> Capitalism is a recent invention, this much older.


It is not a recent invention. It's just an evolution of feudalism, fedualism 2.0. We ditched lords and serf titles, and went to CEO, manager, and worker. It is still a top down system. The workers don't get to pick their boss in late stage capitalism. It is the CEO, who chooses the managers, in which the managers themselves choose more managers, and those managers pick workers.
And whatever is dished at the workers, they have to just deal with it, or be fired. Right to work states amright?
Instead of getting housing via a knight or lord, doing everything they ask as the serf. The peasants now use a thing to represent power,only obtained from those with a lot of that represented power, to temporarily own land by those lords or different ones.
Structurally, nothing much has changed. The peasants are still poor, not in any condition to vouch themselves, while the lords get to change everything at their whim.

Sounds like our company hell life doesn't it? There's no such thing as crony capitalism. If it makes profit, capitalism will do it. There's no sense of morals with it. If the merchants then realized it would make them money, they will do so. Even if it means enslaving others, and selling them off. Why wouldn't they do it now? Sure we banned it via a government. But scam call centers are illegal, and still exist, now don't they?


Creamu said:


> No this is not a simple answer at all, money is a complex abstraction. What is more simple is evolutionary intrest.


Umm, no It's a pretty simple answer. I only explained obivious pretext. People want money because system demands, it, so people make more money. That's more simple than "evolutionary interest" whatever the fuck that's supposed to mean. Which by the looks of it, is something used to explain away the crime that was racism and slavery.


Creamu said:


> Being driven by materialism is not sufficient to take power.


No,  but it's not just material that you get from money now is it? It's power. Power is money.
Lobbying, sending money to politician campaigns. Those aren't exactly material, but the actions afterwords, do effect it material circumstances. Again, capitalism itself puts all it's power into money. Those with more money are able to extract more money. It cannot come out of nowhere, so it has to come at the cost of majority of people.


Creamu said:


> . Only actors that have higher spirits can realize projects of such a scale.


No, It's if we switched branches from the bs we've been fed for the last 30 years. Trickle down economics, just vote, grind culture. All of it. Is just a bs excuse to treat humans as shit, by those who already have money, and thus power.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 10, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> oh would you look at that, democrats trying to soften the idea of slavery


How sad would it be to the moron to realize that Texas is a Red State, and controlled by Republicans, Republicans who put that suggestion in. would suck to look like the idiot in the room.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 10, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> How sad would it be to the moron to realize that Texas is a Red State, and controlled by Republicans, Republicans who put that suggestion in. would suck to look like the idiot in the room.



looked up neil shanks, saw "he/him" yep seems like a republican to me.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 10, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> looked up neil shanks, saw "he/him" yep seems like a republican to me.


would suck if someone failed to read

_While involuntary relocation isn’t an entirely unknown term in social studies, it often “*has relationships to refugees and forced displacement due to violence or ethnic cleansing*,” said *Neil Shanks*, clinical assistant professor of middle and secondary education at Baylor University._

He was one of the people that opposed it. Damn you gotta read before making a fool out of yourself.

_*In this case, Shanks added*, the term appeared to be “*intended to water down the issue of slavery.”*_


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 10, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> would suck if someone failed to read
> 
> _While involuntary relocation isn’t an entirely unknown term in social studies, it often “*has relationships to refugees and forced displacement due to violence or ethnic cleansing*,” said *Neil Shanks*, clinical assistant professor of middle and secondary education at Baylor University._
> 
> ...



nah im good, thanks


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 10, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> nah im good, thanks


So are you one of those people likes to read headlines, and not read the article? If so, you really should have a
"I'm stupid" sticker. And then when your called out for not reading. Whining and deflecting away from being called out. Maybe you should get "a special snowflake" sticker too!


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 10, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> So are you one of those people likes to read headlines, and not read the article? If so, you really should have a
> "I'm stupid" sticker. And then when your called out for not reading. Whining and deflecting away from being called out. Maybe you should get "a special snowflake" sticker too!



why would snowflake apply to me? im not a liberal?


----------



## Creamu (Jul 10, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> That's unrealistic:
> Humans are a social species, unless drastic change occur.


Yes and certain subsections of humanity have been subject to drastic changes throughout their recent evolutionary history.


Nothereed said:


> There will never be a "evolutionary stragety" that makes them view others as none human.


That is a usual occrance in evolution.


Nothereed said:


> The only strategy that makes it possible is through rhetoric and getting society to agree with that rhetoric and dehumanizing them.


Rhetoric (sophistication) is an important mechanism here. There are population that are doing that to themselves. Christians have it in their bible that a witch shouldn't be left alive, for example.


Nothereed said:


> It is not a recent invention. It's just an evolution of feudalism, fedualism 2.0. We ditched lords and serf titles, and went to CEO, manager, and worker.


Feudalism is relativly recent as well.


Nothereed said:


> It is still a top down system. The workers don't get to pick their boss in late stage capitalism. It is the CEO, who chooses the managers, in which the managers themselves choose more managers, and those managers pick workers.


Yes, that because they see them as cattle, it's bound to fail in the long run.


Nothereed said:


> And whatever is dished at the workers, they have to just deal with it, or be fired. Right to work states amright?


Yes.


Nothereed said:


> Instead of getting housing via a knight or lord, doing everything they ask as the serf. The peasants now use a thing to represent power,only obtained from those with a lot of that represented power, to temporarily own land by those lords or different ones.
> Structurally, nothing much has changed. The peasants are still poor, not in any condition to vouch themselves, while the lords get to change everything at their whim.


Yes, it is decadence.


Nothereed said:


> Sounds like our company hell life doesn't it? There's no such thing as crony capitalism. If it makes profit, capitalism will do it.


Capitalism is willing do things that don't make sense under the lense of profit. It just a tool of power. These people don't care. If communism shows itself to work better they will go for that. If they get the impression that running their empire under two different system at once (communism and capitalism) they will do this as well. These people care about their self intrest not capitalism or money itself.


Nothereed said:


> There's no sense of morals with it. If the merchants then realized it would make them money, they will do so.


They are happy to rule the world without money if that works better for them.


Nothereed said:


> Even if it means enslaving others, and selling them off. Why wouldn't they do it now?


They are doing it now. They are engaged in literal human trafficing, sexslaves of all kinds, organs of adults and children. They don't care.


Nothereed said:


> Sure we banned it via a government. But scam call centers are illegal, and still exist, now don't they?


Yes.


Nothereed said:


> Umm, no It's a pretty simple answer.


No, try to explain money to a person with an IQ of 50 and then try self interest.


Nothereed said:


> I only explained obivious pretext. People want money because system demands, it, so people make more money.


Yes, that's the mechanism to make things move. It's not the motivator of the people who call the shots.


Nothereed said:


> That's more simple than "evolutionary interest"


Not at all.


Nothereed said:


> whatever the fuck that's supposed to mean.


Life on earth exists because every organism has an implicit interst to exist. It is the most basic fact of life on earth.


Nothereed said:


> Which by the looks of it, is something used to explain away the crime that was racism and slavery.


People who have a deep self interest that excludes other groups, wont react to your appeal here at all. For some humans it was a more successful strategy do disregard others. If you think you will rule an empire because you are an altruistic type you couldn't be more wrong. 

Nietzsche the kind of appeal you do slave morality. The slave has morals the king has his position.


Nothereed said:


> No,  but it's not just material that you get from money now is it?


Capitalism is gloryfied materialism.


Nothereed said:


> It's power. Power is money.


No, power is power. Money is just a tool.


Nothereed said:


> Lobbying, sending money to politician campaigns. Those aren't exactly material, but the actions afterwords, do effect it material circumstances. Again, capitalism itself puts all it's power into money.


No, in capitalism people who work together with their capital can overpower others with their buying power. Money is a tool of war without bullets. If your group is unwilling/able to work together in its own interest in this context you are in a tough spot.


Nothereed said:


> Those with more money are able to extract more money. It cannot come out of nowhere, so it has to come at the cost of majority of people.


As long as they don't collectivise in their own interest.


Nothereed said:


> No, It's if we switched branches from the bs we've been fed for the last 30 years. Trickle down economics, just vote, grind culture. All of it. Is just a bs excuse to treat humans as shit, by those who already have money, and thus power.


You are right. The people doing this are sprititual in a dark sense.


----------



## smf (Jul 10, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> why would snowflake apply to me? im not a liberal?



republicans are the biggest snowflakes. Just look how long they moaned about abortion, they even had to get a criminal into the white house to get what they want. I bet they start crying again when abortions get legalized.

it's not abortion, it's voluntary miss carriage


----------



## Xzi (Jul 10, 2022)

The Ohio GOP is now looking to advance a bill that would require schools to teach "both sides" of the Holocaust.  FFS.


----------



## XDel (Jul 10, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> View attachment 317346
> 
> I'd rather not. Why? I question his rhetoric.
> _Sowell assessed President George W. Bush as "a mixed bag" but "an honorable man_
> ...


I see Bush and his father as pure evil, though not everyone knows every factoid about everything and everyone, so I can't fault Sowell for not seeing the full extend of Bush's evilness at the time of his quote. 

Trump isn't racists, you are just being a baby about it. To be racist means that you believe one race is more superior than another.  To be prejudiced on the other hand, is to pre-judge someone or something before you've taken the time to fully come to know and understand them. What Trump is doing on the other hand is Trolling people like you by playing upon racial stereo or cultural stereotypes, which surprise surprise, ring true from time to time. It's called Comedy.

You see, a few years after 9-11 I moved out to Arizona and began working at an Arab cafe. A ton of wealthy kids from the Middle East, Africa, and such live in Arizona because of the climate, and because it's one of if not the easiest state to get a green card in. So being the only white guy at an Arab cafe, I was not well liked at first. My co-workers accepted me, but not the customers. Though about two or three weeks in, they had time to get to know me, and we all hit it off great. So one of the things we began doing to make the situation amusing for our selves is we taught each other the worst cultural and racists insults in each other's language and began addressing each other by them. 

You're generation is too self important, unforgiving, mis-understanding, and thin skinned.


----------

